# Bows



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello, I am a current avid bow hunter. But I shoot a pse diablo compound. I am wanting to start shooting recurves. What kind of recurve is good for beginners. Have any ideas. Please reply if so.

Thanks, Best of luck, and Happy Hunting


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.cari-bow.com/index.html

This is the Bowyer that made my recurve. Mine has a cocobolo riser with red elm limbs, I also have the anter accents on the limb tips, thumb rest and the front of my riser. It is best if you can actually pick up and shoot a stick bow before you make up your mind, each one has their own feel, and sight window.

good luck on your search


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you I will look in to my bow searching a little better. Thanks for the advice.

Good luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the Bear and Martin recurves, check our basspro.com


----------

